

How to Create Headlines that get Retweeted  - yewweitan
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/08/30/popular-retweets/

======
wyclif
That's great and everything, but Tim Feriss is a certified BS artist.

------
jimfl
Top N Reasons #Subject Is Dead.

